# PURPLE crystal SHRIMP



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ALL *NEW EXCLUSIVE *PURPLE CRYSTAL SHRIMP

@

Frank's Aquarium (just got an email notice)

It's *"REALLY"* PURPLE!!!! No Joke!!!! 

Go check it out yourself!!! It's Amazing!!!

$8 each
$14 for 2
$16 for 3


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

pictures!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> pictures!!!


Will do! will do! tomorrow


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If I am not mistaken I think these may be Purple Zebra Shrimp, not the same as the Crystal shrimps! 

If it is Zebra shrimps they will not breed in freshwater, they need brackish water to hatch the larvae in! 

Cute looking though if you are wanting something different in your tanks, pretty color too.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> If I am not mistaken I think these may be Purple Zebra Shrimp, not the same as the Crystal shrimps!
> 
> If it is Zebra shrimps they will not breed in freshwater, they need brackish water to hatch the larvae in!
> 
> Cute looking though if you are wanting something different in your tanks, pretty color too.


His reciept listed as Purple Crystal Shrimp (Cardinal Sp.)

BUT...

I think your right too, because I saw some stripes on them and some were berried with green eggs.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> If I am not mistaken I think these may be Purple Zebra Shrimp, not the same as the Crystal shrimps!


+1. I googled purple crystal shrimp, and these zebra shrimp came up


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

they are indeed purple zebra shrimp

stop by and check out their color, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Pictures ...?

Does it look like this one: Red babaulti shrimp video ?
Color can be different, but shape of a head is distinctive for these shrimps.

Also, they have more eggs that neocaridina and crystal/tiger shrimps. Their eggs are smaller, but it's clutch is bigger.


----------

